

HN Idea: Modal Hacker News - 8ig8

Inspired by vi/vim after one too many unintentional fat-fingered flaggings, how about making Hacker News modal? Browse-mode is for browsing. Comment-mode is for flagging, up/down voting and commenting. Just a thought.
======
gsivil
There is a feature request link at the bottom of the page. It would be better
if you were submitting that idea there

